# Bromoil printing



## orlovphoto

Anyone else done it here? I just posted some examples of mine on here. Looking for feedback.


----------



## ann

sometime ago, but nothing lately.

there are quite a few bromoilists on apug.org including Gene Laughter


----------



## terri

Hi, I've not done one in over a year, though I have several prints ready to be bleached and tanned.    

Very nice results here.   :thumbup:   It looks very even throughout.   Is it brush inked?     What paper did you use?


----------



## unpopular

Why is it that bromoils are so often nudes? 

I haven't tried bromoil yet. I have everything I need to do it. Just always seemed so messy.


----------



## michaeljamesphoto

I'm making my prints today to be bleached/tanned for bromoil, should be interesting. I am working with the book "Bromoil: A Foundation Course" by Derek Watkins, and it has been very informative. Results will be posted, assuming it won't be too much of a tragedy haha


----------



## terri

michaeljamesphoto said:


> I'm making my prints today to be bleached/tanned for bromoil, should be interesting. I am working with the book "Bromoil: A Foundation Course" by Derek Watkins, and it has been very informative. Results will be posted, assuming it won't be too much of a tragedy haha


Good luck!     

Start a new thread when you post your results so we don't get confused with the OP (original poster) in this old thread.


----------



## michaeljamesphoto

...Still waiting on my bleach/tan solution and ink from Bostick & Sullivan... They said the ink was backordered, but only after I called them some 15 days after the emailed receipt said the order had shipped. Turns out it hadn't shipped, they were still waiting on the ink and didn't think to let me know.
Kinda frustrated, checking up on it again soon. Prints waiting to be inked...


----------



## orlovphoto

Sorry I have not replied for so long.

The paper was Agfa 118 (R.I.P. Agfa 118) and it was brushed with several sizes of brushes.  

I actually learned bromoil from Gene Laughter himself back in 1999 when he was gracious enough to come out all the way to our little community college in San Diego and give us a two day workshop.  I'm trying my best to visit Gene... he's declining though on the basis of ill health - I'm sending him strong energy daily in hopes of him getting better - what an amazingly kind and learned person to have met in my lifetime!

Don't know why so many bromoils are nudes - I have not done nudes since 2000 when I did this series: Bromoil &#8211; Zen Body | Orlov Photo
I guess the nude lends itself to pictorialism..?


----------



## terri

Yes, he hasn't been very active lately and it's pretty heartbreaking - an amazingly talented guy.    I never had the privilege of meeting or working with him, but he's always been very kind and encouraging to me on the forums, and taken an interest in my work.      If you do get out to see him, will you post about it here??    I'd love it.    

Agfa 118 has proven to be a hard paper to replace.   *sigh*   I have half a box left in my fridge and am trying to keep it just for bromoils (although it's a bad-ass paper for hand coloring, too, but that's easier to replicate).


----------



## orlovphoto

I got in touch with Gene via facebook during my travels - he said he was suffering from incurable cancer and was way down from chemo.... told me that it's not a good time for a visit.  By god I hope he gets better and I can visit him next year!



terri said:


> Yes, he hasn't been very active lately and it's pretty heartbreaking - an amazingly talented guy.    I never had the privilege of meeting or working with him, but he's always been very kind and encouraging to me on the forums, and taken an interest in my work.      If you do get out to see him, will you post about it here??    I'd love it.
> 
> Agfa 118 has proven to be a hard paper to replace.   *sigh*   I have half a box left in my fridge and am trying to keep it just for bromoils (although it's a bad-ass paper for hand coloring, too, but that's easier to replicate).


----------



## terri

Oh, god - that's just awful news.    He's a wonderfully gifted artist.  I knew he'd been battling ill health, but this is worse than I thought.  Thanks so much for thinking to post back here with the update.     

Thank you...


----------



## orlovphoto

Not only is he a wonderful artist he is a pleasure to meet.
Let's keep him in our prayers....  His last update on facebook is a picture of Mickey Mouse in a mouse trap....  no bueno....  That was posted on 3rd of november, so someone logged on there...


----------

